# Concrete Base or Block Pillars



## Angel1058 (11 Jun 2018)

Hi

Finally allowed to build a new shop - she does love me. Cleared out a space approx 11m x 5m. Cost as always is a key factor here. Main use - furniture building, and hobby lathe wood turning. Does the floor have to be a concrete shell - reinforced with rebar? That's going to set me back a good few bob. My idea was every 4 feet, concrete high density blocks, and float joists on that, then build the floor frame on the joists? The heaviest thing in teh shop is me - although the lathe does come close - so I am not scared about anything going through teh floow, and using 8x2 joists, sufficienty spaced, should elimiate any bounce. 

Thoughts?

Ad readingthrough some previous posts around insualation - I am looking at (from teh outside inoutside in ) - Shiplap / some waterproof membrane (Tyvek?) / gap / insulation ( rockwall stuff ) / vapour barrier / plasterboard. ). And a cold roof - fibreglass on top of 1inch polystyrene / plasterboarded. Floor would be membrance / that hard foam stuff will silver foil / 18mm OSB. POssible rubber interlocking tiles - but not convinced about that bit yet. 

Cheers


----------



## Brandlin (11 Jun 2018)

Mike G (resident architect) has a good thread including drawings on exactly this subject in the last few weeks. Something like building a workshop without a concrete base.... recommended reading.


----------



## Angel1058 (11 Jun 2018)

Mike Gs posts - no idea how I missed. So it looks that if I am more than 20sqm which I am - has to be a concrete base.


----------



## PAC1 (12 Jun 2018)

With a shop that size you need to consider the design carefully. It is not just about walls and insulation. You need to consider the roof load and wind load on the building and foundations. I would suggest that before you build anything that size you invest in some professional advice.


----------

